# Hilfe bei Adobe GoLive CS



## Imer (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe zurzeit meine Website mit Adobe Golive CS entworfen. Das ganze habe ich mit Frames erstellt. Es sind etwa 8 Frames die ich benutze. Jetzt ist es so das wen ich es im MAC anschaue, dan sieht es ok aus, aber wenn ich es im Windows anschaue dan ist es so, als hätten sich die ganzen Frames vonaeinander ausgelöst. Als hätte man es zerreist. Die Randkanten der einzelnen Frames erscheinen in Windows alls grosse weise Räner. Ich weiss es nicht wieso das so aussieht.

Gruss


----------



## Dark_Fighter (28. Februar 2005)

Flacher Berreich! Frag im HTML berreich nach.
Aber 8 Frames ist Müll ! Das wir nie hinhauen und wozu braucht man das auch ?!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2005)

Dark_Fighter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Flacher Berreich! Frag im HTML berreich nach.
> Aber 8 Frames ist Müll ! Das wir nie hinhauen und wozu braucht man das auch ?!



Jaja, sehr *flach* der Bereich... ^^


Beitrag verschoben in den passenden Bereich...

Bitte Code zum Problem pasten - danke!


----------



## Imer (28. Februar 2005)

Ich bin ein Neuling was dem Programieren von Websiten angeht falls es einen anderen Weg gibt, dan bitte sagt es mir. Meine Seite sieht folgendermassen aus:
ich habe eine Hauptnavigation die aus Battens ist wie Projekte oder Illustrationen . Wenn man Beispiel auf Illustrationen klickt kommt ein zweites Unternavigation könnte man sagen, wo Zahlen stehen von 1 bis 4 zum Beispiel. Wenn man auf eins klickt dan kommt in der Hauptseite also Mainseite eine Illustration. Das geht dan einfach so weiter. Ich hoffe du kannst mir bis jetzt folgen. 

PS: Ich finde diese Flache Bereich nicht


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2005)

Das mit dem "flachen" galt Dark_Fighter....

Häng doch bitte mal den Code (Quelltext) von zumindest dem FRameset an dieses Posting an ( TXT Datei ) oder poste "es" direkt, wenn es nicht zu lang ist, weil nur aus deiner Beschreibung können wir nicht folgern wo der "Fehler" sein könnte.

Alternativen wären Tabellenkonstrukt ( nicht so gut ) oder ein Div Aufbau und die entsprechenden Seiten zu includen ( setzt PHP voraus... )!


----------



## Imer (28. Februar 2005)

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN">

<html>

	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-1">
		<meta name="generator" content="Adobe GoLive">
		<title>Unbenannte Seite</title>
	</head>

	<frameset cols="107,797,*" border="0" frameborder="no" framespacing="0">
		<frame name="NoName" src="aufbau/hintergrund_links_03.gif" noresize scrolling="no">
		<frameset rows="107,77,344,*" border="0" frameborder="no" framespacing="0">
			<frame name="NoName" src="aufbau/hintergrund_oben_01.gif" noresize scrolling="no">
			<frameset cols="379,*" border="0" framespacing="0">
				<frame src="navigation.html" name="navigation" noresize scrolling="no">
				<frameset rows="44,*" border="0" frameborder="no" framespacing="0">
					<frame src="kontakt.html" name="kontakt" noresize scrolling="no">
					<frame src="aufbau/hintergrund_01.gif" name="quadrate" noresize scrolling="no">
				</frameset>
			</frameset>
			<frame name="main" src="aufbau/mainseite.gif" noresize scrolling="no">
			<frame name="NoName" src="aufbau/hintergrund_unten_06.gif" noresize scrolling="no">
		</frameset>
		<frame name="NoName" src="aufbau/hintergrund_rechts_06.gif" noresize scrolling="no">
		<noframes>

			<body bgcolor="#ffffff" leftmargin="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" topmargin="0">
				<p></p>
			</body>

		</noframes>
	</frameset>

</html>
```


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2005)

Hmm, ne, das solltest du umbauen, weil über die Hälfte des Framesets nutzt du ja auschließlich nur um darin ein HIntergrundbild zu laden ( keine elgante Lösung ). Auch wenn Tabellen nicht gerade der Idealfall sind, versuch das ganze mal mit Tabellen umzusetzen.
 ( In Divs kann man es später immernoch umbauen, wenn die Grundsätze klar sind... )
Infos findest du auf http://de.selfhtml.org/ .....

Weitere Hilfe hier bei uns!


----------

